# Gnu Chb Btx



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

um. idk wut u saw but im like 99% sure there isnt a btx version of the chb


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Yea it appears that its MTX only..


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

I know I've been trying to search by picture old and new models, but I haven't been Able to find a picture of it So I can get the exact name. I'll cruise by sport chalet again to snap a picture. See if you guys can tell
Me the model


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

You are correct Spazzola, there is indeed a Carbon High Beam BTX. I know this for a fact because I purchased it in a 158 Wide 2 days ago. You will not find this board on GNU's website or anywhere online yet due to the fact that its a completely new addition to their line. It was a mid season release that is only a couple weeks old. They released it because their riders choice BTX does so well on the market. Its is $40-$60 cheaper than the Riders choice but the only difference is the graphic and a little less glass in its construction. If you have questions are want pictures hit me up.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

*Gnu chb btx*

I used to work for mervin for many years. I have been waiting for them to build the CHB BTX ever since banana came out. Chb's have the sickest flex ever, and they come in a shitload of sizes. I promise if you buy a chb btx it will be the best board you have ever ridden. An added bonus is the price. It is the cheapest men's board mervin makes. They retail for $429. I just saw a place selling them on craigslist for $349. Check it out. 

GNU CHB BTX For $349!

09 Gnu CHB BTX skate banana snowboard


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

just picked up a 54 chb btx on tactics.com.. they had a sale goin on for $262, so yea it does exist. ill reply once i see how sick it is in a few weeks


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

dead thread..


----------

